# Is Calvinism Dangerous? A respectful response



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good series.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 3, 2008)

Listening while cleaning in between teaching LOL! Thanks! (glad it's broken up into segments)


----------

